

Google Checkout Support Is Going To Kill My First Product. What Do I do?? - ddelphin

Hello fellow HN members. I'm sorry to make this so short and trite but I don't know what else to do. I recently released a simple app on the Google marketplace (4G Switch - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ds410.FourGSwitch&#38;feature=search_result) that allows you to turn the 4G off on the Verizon Thunderbolt (its nothing that stellar but def works). The app has been doing well and I've gotten all 5 star reviews but all of a sudden, payments aren't being process for the app and I've been contacted by multiple buyers who complain about issues in the checkout process. I have seen the issues myself and they seem to be somewhat specific to my app as I've tried buying others and had no issues. The worst part about it is that there is NO technical support for Google checkout, which I paid $25 to use and which is where the problem lies and yet they take 30% of every order. Now I know that I'm complaining over 99 cent orders here, but to me it isn't about the money (I've offered full refunds to the affected customers who persevere through the problems, letting them keep the app for free). I've spent my whole life wanting to do something like this and I finally was able to build a product that people seem to want and need, after toiling in services and full time employment for years. I'm proud of this product and my work and I don't want it crushed because of something that is out of my control (yes, I know that's probably typically what happens but I'm really trying to avoid it here). If you guys have any suggestions, please let me know. I'd appreciate it. Thanks!<p>UPDATE: Using a generic form that doesn't let you enter any custom details, I was able to get a response from Google. They informed me I had canceled the order... something that is completely untrue. Below is a message from one of my potential customers detailing the issue:<p>John A has sent you the following message:
Damaged/incorrect item for order #37455471505XXXX: 
This app says "authorizing purchase" forever and doesn't actually download. I am in an area with perfect 4G coverage and have no trouble downloading any other apps. Please either fix problem or refund!<p>How does this equate to me canceling the order???
======
olegious
Sounds to me like there is a disconnect somewhere between you and Google. Did
you change any code that implements checkout? Or did they release any updates
lately? Have you tried posting on Android dev forums?

~~~
ddelphin
Yes, it does sound that way, but unfortunately I'm very sure its not. I don't
do any of the handling of transactions on the Market. That's all done by
Google. All I do is post the app to the Google servers and they take care of
the rest including listing it in the store, processing payments, etc.
Additionally, I did post in the Merchant Forums but have yet to get a response
of any kind. Thanks for the suggestion though! :-)

------
rprasad
Therin lies the reason the Amazon App Store has already overtaken the Google
App Store.

I suggest you put your app into the Amazon store instead. There isn't much you
can do about your problems with Google unless you catch the eye of someone
higher up the chain.

~~~
ddelphin
Thanks for the suggestion! I'll try the Amazon store.

